# Weight Loss



## deekh1965 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
Hope you all are wel.  My names Dereand I've had type 1 diabetessince I was 29 yrs old, I am now 51 next month.

Like a lot of you here I struggled to lose weight for many years.  Joined slimming clubs, tried low carb etc.  But I only lost a little weight and then put even more weight after.
About maybe 2-3 years ago I saw a video on youtube of an american doctor being interviewed and he was asked what he advises his patients about calories.  He said he tells them to eat calories for the weight they wanted to be and not just reducing them to lose maybe 1-2 lbs a week.  So I thought I want to be 12 stones which is 168lbs = 1600-1700 calories a day.
Diets had me on 2200 - 2300 caloriues a day.  After reducing my calories to 1600 calories I was amazed at the amount of weight I wa losing, I lost 6 stones in 6 months snd that was without any exercise.
I have been at 75kg for the past 2 years and it doesn't seem to be gaining.
What I ate is detailed below.
Breakfast was frozen mixed veg, cooked chicken strips and a slim a soup to act as a sauce,
cook the veg and drain keeping aside maybe 50ml and putting back in the pot, stir in the soup powder, adding more water if necessary.  I find that satisfies me a lot more than your recommended cereals, bread etc.
I would have the above for both breakfast and lunch and for dinner whatever I ate I would substitute the rice, pasta, potatoes etc with zero noodles or better than pasta.

The diabetes nurses etc would tell you that you need to have your carbs and not to just educe your indulin doses.

I hope this has gave you all a good read and helps someone  becauseI wish I'd known this 25 yrs ago.

Kind regards to you all
Derek
The first photo was taken Oct 2012 and  the second  Dec 2015


----------



## stephknits (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello and welcome to the forum.  Your story Sounds really interesting.  Sadly I can't see the photos - can anyone else?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 16, 2016)

No, can't see the photos either.

Luckily I've never had to try and lose any weight.  I'm not sure how appetising mixed veg, chicken and soup for my brekkie would be.


----------



## deekh1965 (Jan 16, 2016)

H


----------



## deekh1965 (Jan 16, 2016)

seem to be there now hopefully


----------

